# How will you celebrate Australia Day 2013?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia Day 2013 falls on Saturday, 26 January and with a public holiday on Monday, 28 January this is the perfect opportunity for Australians to party from Saturday through to Monday. So, how will you be celebrating Australia Day?


----------



## Karlisle (Jan 24, 2013)

With friends and a lot of beer of course! The question is just - what kind of beer


----------



## vincentjames (Apr 10, 2012)

Spend time with my wife


----------



## vincentjames (Apr 10, 2012)

Karlisle said:


> With friends and a lot of beer of course! The question is just - what kind of beer


Go for Redoak


----------



## juliebaker (Apr 10, 2012)

Stay at home and watch TV


----------



## futurestic (Jan 26, 2013)

The way that other follow


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

We went to Hunter Valley to see the Gardens... but it turned out we came too late as they were closing them earlier than usually.


----------

